
Baidu and KFC’s smart restaurant suggests what to order based on your face - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/23/baidu-and-kfcs-new-smart-restaurant-suggests-what-to-order-based-on-your-face/?sr_share=facebook
======
tree_of_item
What could possibly go wrong? Only a nearly completely homogeneous country
like China could implement this with a straight face.

